
TeX line breaking algorithm in JavaScript - mnemonik
http://ajaxian.com/archives/tex-line-breaking-algorithm-in-javascript
======
adg001
dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1136984>

also appeared in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1134342>

